#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Descobrir senha speedtouch sem resetar

## zemkt

A vezes alguns usuairios acabam alterando as senhas dos Aps.. entao sigo os procedimentos que estao no ->http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/...ess-Point-(AP) com isso descubro qual o usuaio e senha atual. Isso tem me ajudado bastante. 

Porem agora to precisando saber(algum procedimento parecido)para eu conseguir descobrir a senha de um moden da telefonica "speedtouch"

Preciso muito disso mesmo.

Detalhe: ja tentei todas as senhas possiveis e impossiveis, e NAO POSSO resetar o moden de forma alguma!!!

Tem algum metodo para descobrir senha e usuario deste modem ???

----------


## osmano807

Corrigi o link no tópico.
Porquê você não pode resetar o modem? Seria mais fácil.

De qualquer modo, tenta essas intruções: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...731#post411731

----------


## zemkt

> Corrigi o link no tópico.
> Porquê você não pode resetar o modem? Seria mais fácil.
> 
> De qualquer modo, tenta essas intruções: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...731#post411731


Obrigado quanto a correção.

Sim amigão, seria bem mais simples resetar o modem e refazer as configurações.
O probelma, é que eu nao relatei que o modem encontra-se a algumas centenas de kilometros de onde eu estou. Lá tenho apenas o modem e um PC com windows.

Ta dificil neh ?!... Acho que já vou começar a me preparar psicologicamente para ir ate lah apenas para resetar o modem!... ainda se fosse no Guaruja ja aproveitava e dava um mergulho ........ rs

Grato

----------


## shaaneson

Obrigado veterinário tanto para o seu valioso contributo. manter informações partilha. Deus te abençoe

----------

